

Ask HN: two-factor authentication solutions? - mshafrir

Do any HN readers have experience/recommendations for two-factor authentication solutions?  Speed and effort of implementation are important criteria.
======
Tangurena
By two-factor, do you mean things like SecurID tokens or do you mean the
pictures and questions (what is your first pet's name?) that most US banks
use?

~~~
mshafrir
Really I mean either, or any other form of two-factor. Do you have experience
with implementing one or the other?

